# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [Python] Temperature Converter

## dday9

*Description:*
This is a very simple temperature converter using Python 3.3.2. It uses the command prompt, similar to Visual Basic.Net's console application.


*Notes:*
You can easily convert this to compile with Python 2, just change input() to raw_input()


*Plans:*
I plan to properly parse the numeric datatypes. Currently I'm just using int([string]), which is fine if the user enters in a numeric data type, but if the user enters in a non-numeric character then it will crash the program.


*Source:*

Python Code:
#The Fahrenheit to Celsius and Vice-Versa Functions
def f_to_c(f):
    return (f - 32) * 5 / 9
    
def c_to_f(c):
    return c * 9 / 5 + 32
    
main = True
while main == True:
    val = int(input("Please enter in the degrees you wish to convert: "))
    #This prints out:
    #Which would you like to do?
    #Convert Fahrenheit to Celsius: 1
    #Convert Celsius to Fahrenheit: 2
    #
    #
    response = input("Which would you like to do?\nConvert Fahrenheit to Celsius: 1\nConvert Celsius to Fahrenheit: 2\n\n")
    
    valid = False
    while valid == False:
        if response == "1":
            c = f_to_c(val)
            valid = True
            print (str(val) + " degrees Fahrenheit is " + str(c) + " degrees Celsius\n")
        elif response == "2":
            f = c_to_f(val)
            valid = True
            print (str(val) + " degrees Celsius is " + str(f) + " degrees Fahrenheit\n")
        else:
            print ("Invalid Input")

----------

